# DIY W8 BBS Madras lip refinishing



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought I'd post a little "DIY" on fixing the lips on BBS Madras since I haven't seen much with fixing these. They get water and crap between the faces and barrel, and just corrode from the inside out, which lifts and eats away at the paint on the lips. I took them apart and got rid of all the corrosion, then used Griot's Garage wheel restoration kit and refinished them. Then, to keep water from getting in and corroding things, I put a little silicone in between the two pieces. I'm not done with them all yet, but I'm close!

I'll get more pics once I completely finish them. But here's a reverse timeline.








^All finished!
Finished painting:
























After bead blasting:
















After some scraping:








Corrosion between faces and barrel:








Day one:









Not my wheels, but pretty much what every W8 wheel looks like now days:


----------



## isukennedy (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job! I have a couple of questions, as I think I'm about to do the same job...

- I don't have access to a media blaster. What's the best alternative otherwise?

- Did all of the bolts come out of your wheel without problem? If not, what's the proper size?


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

isukennedy said:


> Great job! I have a couple of questions, as I think I'm about to do the same job...
> 
> - I don't have access to a media blaster. What's the best alternative otherwise?
> 
> - Did all of the bolts come out of your wheel without problem? If not, what's the proper size?


Good question, and man do I miss these wheels, I'd love to get another set.

Anyways, you could try paint stripper, it'll probably take a while (maybe days) but if you can find strong enough stuff, I think it'd work. Just keep it wet with stripper, keep it in the hottest place you can. I've heard keeping a plastic trash bag on top will help keep the stripper wet.

If that doesn't work, you'll have a lot of sanding in your future. And I guarantee you it'll take a long time. Sanding off an OEM finish sucks. It may already be bubbling off in some places, but where it hasn't corroded yet will be on there well. Power tools or air tools will be your friend here.


Now the bolts, I had one that was corroded into the barrel, and it snapped off taking it out. I had to get it machined out because it was stuck in there so bad. I used BBS RX-II bolts to replaced any damaged ones. They're slightly different, but I think they work just fine. You can order those from Black Forest Industries.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just got done doing another set. I actually own a W8 now, and these are the ones that came on the car. They were worse than the first ones, had 2 bolts brake off on me.

Most of these pics are instagram pics and videos









[video]http://distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/ef2b9bd2fa3d11e29c8b22000a9f18f4_101.mp4[/video]
[video]http://distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/67fc2fa6fd3411e2ac7c22000a1f96a8_101.mp4[/video]








Dismounting the tires AFTER taking the faces off








[video]http://distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/6841fd2a085f11e3aa5e22000a1f96ec_101.mp4[/video]
















Searched everywhere for extra legit BBS wheel bolts








You're fingers get covered in aluminum as you're hand polishing these things


----------

